# Your plumbing code book free, here



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

Thank's to a Sebastipol Ca. Man, You can burn a cd of ALL codes in any state!


public.resource.org Driftwood :clap:


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Driftwood said:


> Thank's to a Sebastipol Ca. Man, You can burn a cd of ALL codes in any state!
> 
> 
> public.resource.org Driftwood :clap:


Does Copyrights mean anything to you?


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Smile or stay out !!!*



Ron The Plumber said:


> Does Copyrights mean anything to you?


 Please read this My friend! Carl Malamud,convinced the OREGON legislature this year not to enforce It's copyright laws on all building code books.:whistling


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Driftwood said:


> Please read this My friend! Carl Malamud,convinced the OREGON legislature this year not to enforce It's copyright laws on all building code books.:whistling


Hunmm... ok you can break all the copyright laws you want, I will purchase my book/s.

It's still copyright material.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

I am wrong, after extensive searching.


----------



## pwcm (Dec 31, 2008)

Driftwood said:


> Thank's to a Sebastipol Ca. Man, You can burn a cd of ALL codes in any state!
> 
> 
> public.resource.org Driftwood :clap:


This site won't link to CA Code of Regulations, Title 24 which is the CA Building Standards Code. It is the only CA law that is not in the public domain for the very reason that it the adopted work of private publishing companies. I doubt whether any other copyright protected codes are available on this site either.


----------

